# Seeking any Information on the Cleveland Welding Roadmaster Skylark Concept Bike



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 14, 2019)

Seeking any printed catalog photos, press releases, trade journal articles, or other information regarding the 1954-ish AMF CWC cast aluminum Roadmaster Skylark "Concept Bicycle."  This bike was reportedly conceived by Harley Earl's design firm for AMF/CWC.  Please PM, email: brant@bmgart.com or text/call: 717-554-2176.  I would be willing to purchase any materials or copies of information for my research. If anyone has ideas where I could find out more information please let me know.
 Kindly,  Brant Mackley

Photos courtesy of Scott Allison and Mark Mattei; many thanks to both!


----------



## stezell (Apr 14, 2019)

Cool unique bike Brant! I think that chain wheel in the first pic might be correct, I  had a 1953 AMF Roadmaster Flying Falcon with the same one.


----------



## stezell (Apr 14, 2019)

It might look Shelby, but remember AMF had Shelby also.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

S


New Mexico Brant said:


> Seeking any printed catalog photos, press releases, trade journal articles, or other information regarding the 1954-ish AMF CWC cast aluminum Roadmaster Skylark "Concept Bicycle."  This bike was reportedly conceived by Harley Earl's design firm for AMF/CWC.  Please PM, email: brant@bmgart.com or text/call: 717-554-2176.  I would be willing to purchase any materials or copies of information for my research. If anyone has ideas where I could find out more information please let me know.
> Kindly,  Brant Mackley
> 
> Photos courtesy of Scott Allison and Mark Mattei; many thanks to both!
> ...



So what year did A.M.F. buy out shelby? Very COOOOLLL bike!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2019)

I think Leon has one as well.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 23, 2020)

bump time.


----------

